# Dusting FFs Using a Classification Screen



## fbacci (Sep 21, 2011)

I use a 30 mesh 3-1/2" gold miners classification screen to separate dusted
FFs from excess vitamins or minerals. I have found that this method decreases the amount of excess spill of powder into the enclosure.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

do you think that this would work to separate out the frass/detreous (sp.?) when working the bean beetles? I can easily get the beetles separate from the actual beans, but usually the "junk" stays with them...


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

where do I find one of those


----------



## fbacci (Sep 21, 2011)

I purchased it at Pioneer Mining Supplies located in Auburn Ca. [email protected]
Any small classifying screen would work. You could even fabricate your own using 30 mesh stainless steel and a small section of PVC pipe.


----------



## fbacci (Sep 21, 2011)

I have not actually work with beetles. By using different sizes of mesh you can screen out different sizes of objects. First screen out the material larger than the beetles. Use a screen mesh that is slightly larger that the size of a beetle. The stuff that is beetle size & smaller will filter through the screen. Then use a screen mesh that is smaller than a beetle and the little stuff will be filtered through. What will remain is beetles and any particles that are approx. the same size as the beetles.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I've done that...logical...but does not work as the holes are too large for capturing the beetles, and too small -- get clogged-- for the junk to fall through...so after making several cultures, you have to throw out everything...thanks though..


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Judy S said:


> I've done that...logical...but does not work as the holes are too large for capturing the beetles, and too small -- get clogged-- for the junk to fall through...so after making several cultures, you have to throw out everything...thanks though..


Hey Judy-
I have a customized FF lid (32oz) with the fabric removed and plastic carpet grid glued onto it that i use for separating the beetles from the beans.
(Greg aka "Mydumname" made it for me)

As for the leftover "junk", i wait for everything to die off (before the next hatch), and then put that lid on & shake out all of the bean dust & dead beetles, leaving me a clean culture until the next hatch. Just rinse and repeat every cycle.


----------



## fbacci (Sep 21, 2011)

Judy,
Hi, there is another gold prospecting technique called "winnowing" that could possibly be used to separated beetles from "other" stuff. I do not know if it is even possible with bean beetles. Here is an interesting definition of "winnowing" I pulled of Wikipedia ...

Wind winnowing is an agricultural method developed by ancient cultures for separating grain from chaff. It is also used to remove weevils or other pests from stored grain. Threshing, the separation of grain or seeds from the husks and straw, is the step in the chaff-removal process that comes before winnowing. "Winnowing the chaff" is a common expression.

In its simplest form it involves throwing the mixture into the air so that the wind blows away the lighter chaff, while the heavier grains fall back down for recovery. Techniques included using a winnowing fan (a shaped basket shaken to raise the chaff) or using a tool (a winnowing fork or shovel) on a pile of harvested grain.

Thanks for you interest in my post!
Frank


----------



## TURQ64 (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm also a Gold miner, primarily a dredger,but..using a blanket for the winnowing was an early Mexican drywashing technique for airborne separation of lighter and heavier material...I also use a classifier, for FF's now and then..


----------



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

For bean beetles I use a Mason jar with coffee filter over the opening of the mouth and then a toilet paper roll that I just sits on top of the beans. The beetles climb all over the toilet paper roll and the coffee filter and I pull the out and just tap them into a container for dusting. This way you don't get anything but beetles.


----------



## fbacci (Sep 21, 2011)

TURQ64 said:


> I'm also a Gold miner, primarily a dredger,but..using a blanket for the winnowing was an early Mexican drywashing technique for airborne separation of lighter and heavier material...I also use a classifier, for FF's now and then..


There is a morretorium on suction dredging in Calif now. I have seen several Arastra in the Sierra foothills where the Mexicans most likely practiced their winnowing technique. I mainly snipe for gold using a scuba tank.
Its fun how the skills used in one hobby can be adapted into another one so different!
Thanks!
Frank


----------



## TURQ64 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yep, due to the CA ban, I do my prospecting on Federal claims I have in Idaho..I just toss support money west to overturn the CA ban..I actually chose my present RV trailer for an area it has that could contain some viv's for extended forrest stays...my grandson watched some 'local' frogs pairing up the last time we were dredging..more hobby overlap!...Gary


----------



## fbacci (Sep 21, 2011)

Gary,
Hey it just doesn't get any better! Prospecting, your frogs, and most of all having your grandson along! You are a lucky guy!
Frank


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

TDK said:


> For bean beetles I use a Mason jar with coffee filter over the opening of the mouth and then a toilet paper roll that I just sits on top of the beans. The beetles climb all over the toilet paper roll and the coffee filter and I pull the out and just tap them into a container for dusting. This way you don't get anything but beetles.


TDK,

I agree with your use of toilet paper rolls. I cut them in half, or in thirds, and put them in my usual 32oz culture containers. (I also use sections of smaller diameter gift wrap paper rolls and wax paper rolls and paper towel rolls.) When the culture is hot, I use pickle tongs to pick the rolls up and drop them into the funnel feeding my collection bottle for dusting.

Regards,
Bob


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

i forget the fly co. that does this but they sell thier fly in in plastic jars with a metal screen for venting. seems like that might work in a pinch.


----------



## fbacci (Sep 21, 2011)

The company that sells the fruit flies in the jars with the mesh lid is "The Fruit Fly Company" available through Petco. The mesh on these lids if very very fine. It looks like it may be 50+ mesh. The mesh on the classification screen I am using is 30 mesh. It is small enough that small flightless flies do not fall through yet large enough to let the powder flow thorough rapidly. I have purchased stainless steel mesh screen for venting on my tanks through " Grainger Industrial Supply". If I were to fabricate my own classification screens I would purchase mesh from them. I seem to recall that there is another distributer of mesh that was mentioned in another thread. A search may turn up this other resource. Thanks.


----------



## volsgirl (Mar 29, 2012)

I use "No See Um" screen to remove excess powder, works great!!!


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

great imput...now that I have a million beatles will get a chance to try several methods...cheapest first...thanks for all the suggestions


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

I made my own "dust free" ff feeding cup...
I used the smallest size craft/cross stitch plastic mesh.
Hot glued it 2/3 of the way down a culture cup.

















I put flies in, 









put the lid on, turn it upside down and shake it up...then turn it right side up and tap it on the table to get the dust back in the bottom.
Then I'm ready to feed...









I just tilt it and feed...keeps the dust out pretty well.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

*Screen Metrics?*

Any metrics available on (1) the size of the screen that allows bean beetles but not their beans through and (2) the size of the screen that doesn't let bean beetle through?

Thanks in advance...


----------

